# Looking to buy homemade soap in bulk



## Body_Basics (Jan 12, 2013)

*DISCLAIMER: SMF is not responsible for any sale, trade, co-op, pre-buy, fast buy, garage sale, ad or other transactions between members. All parties enter into transactions at their own will/risk.*

I am opening a Bath and Body type store, (SEE INTRO POST) I am looking for Consignment deals or real good wholesale prices on anything and everything bath and body, but mainly soaps since I will make pretty much everything else my self. 

Reasons i am looking for Consignments on soaps:

I want to start making CP soap and for 1 i am new at it and 2 if by some off chance i do make a good batch my first time out it wont be ready for atleast a month.

I want to do Consignment or buy in bulk because I am just curious to see what others can make. variety is all ways a good thing. 

The less time I have to spend making soaps the more time I can spend blending fragrance body oils and making therapeutic Essential oil blends.


For the consignment we can write up and agree on a contract of terms. 

option one: after we agree on profit sharing % I will pay for shipping to me. After the set time of the consignment contract I can ship back all unsold product to you at your cost, or we can extend the contract for 30. 60. etc.... days to see if the rest will sell. 

option two:  after we agree on profit sharing % I will pay for shipping to me. I can pay upfront $1 per bar as a deposit that will be deducted from your % of profit when bars are sold. After the set time of the consignment contract I can ship back all unsold product to you at your cost, or we can extend the contract for 30. 60. etc.... days to see if the rest will sell. 

option three: Tell me what you think would work.


Buying in bulk: If you have some soap that you would like to sell at a wholesale price please let me know what you have, ( amount, Type, and price per bar) I would want a small free sample piece first to check scent and quality, if you could send a sell ready sample, (ONE WITH PACKING AND/OR LABEL) that would be better. 

Please do not contact me saying you want to sell in bulk then list a price at $5 a bar, I am looking for wholesale prices. 

If you have other things besides soap lets work out a deal, I mainly want soaps but will consider anything.

I know I am new here but we can exchange numbers, I can add you on my facebook, or whatever it takes for us to get a better feel for each other.

*DISCLAIMER: SMF is not responsible for any sale, trade, co-op, pre-buy, fast buy, garage sale, ad or other transactions between members. All parties enter into transactions at their own will/risk.*


----------



## lsg (Jan 12, 2013)

Check you pm.


----------



## Relle (Jan 12, 2013)

I want to start making CP soap and for 1 i am new at it and 2 if by some off chance i do make a good batch my first time out it wont be ready for atleast a month.

You will need a lot longer than that, to work out if your CP soaps hold up over time. Here's a link for you to have a read - 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f23/you-ready-sell-your-soap-16002/


----------



## Body_Basics (Jan 13, 2013)

That was a nice read and very discouraging lol. But with all that said I will comply with as much as I can and hope for the best.  This is the main reason I said I did not want to sell my own CP soaps right now, I do not know enough about it. I am not trying to open a big bath and body works type of thing but I do want a place to sell in stead of just handing things off at work or school out of my backpack. I have consider the un pleased customer who might try to sue if they get a rash or something. Im looking in to ways to cover my self. 

I know at least 80% of user here sell their soaps and bath products, and I know at least 40% dont have everything in order they need to be considered "legit". What are some ways you handle this? do you just sell to friends and family, give a disclaimer etc...? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not 'legit' yet but I pretty much just sell/give to family and friends. I'll likely be doing that for awhile until I can get enough capital and experience.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 13, 2013)

Body_Basics said:


> I know at least 80% of user here sell their soaps and bath products, and I know at least 40% dont have everything in order they need to be considered "legit".



I'd be interested in hearing how you "know" these percentages. I wouldn't even know where to start to look for this information.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I'd be interested in hearing how you "know" these percentages. I wouldn't even know where to start to look for this information.



did you know 99% of all statistics are made up at the time they are employed? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lindy (Jan 13, 2013)

Numbers and statistics can be created to speak the words you wish....


----------



## Hazel (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for explaining it, ladies. Silly me.


----------



## memphishiker (Jan 13, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I'd be interested in hearing how you "know" these percentages. I wouldn't even know where to start to look for this information.


 
Zing!!!  I don't know you Hazel but I've been reading your posts on here for the past month and just love it!:clap:


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 14, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I'd be interested in hearing how you "know" these percentages. I wouldn't even know where to start to look for this information.



I pretty much thought the same thing when I read that. Even if you're trying to estimate based on what you are reading in posts, it's going to be slanted. I've noticed some of the most active posters are the ones who have started businesses. Not to mention lurkers, etc.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 14, 2013)

*@memphishiker* - Thanks but I am curious about how these percentages were obtained.



maiseycat said:


> I pretty much thought the same thing when I read that. Even if you're trying to estimate based on what you are reading in posts, it's going to be slanted. I've noticed some of the most active posters are the ones who have started businesses. Not to mention lurkers, etc.



I'm reading the wrong posts.  

I guess I read more of the "new here" or "just made my first batch" posts so I suppose I'm biased in what I'm seeing on the forum. Of course, just because people have made their first batch doesn't mean they aren't already selling. I've seen this occur several times where people have made their first batch and started selling it before it was even cured. :thumbdown:


----------



## Genny (Jan 14, 2013)

Hazel said:


> . I've seen this occur several times where people have made their first batch and started selling it before it was even cured. :thumbdown:


----------



## Relle (Jan 14, 2013)

:clap::clap:


----------



## chefinblue (Jan 15, 2013)

I highly recommend you not do a retail store and grow your business online at first. Once you get a good following and *consistent* online sales that equal *at least* 2x your projected overhead then start looking for a retail space.  Otherwise you'll be throwing good money out the door by the shovel full. And yes, been there, done that and would do it differently if I could turn back the clock. Unless of course you've got money to burn and this is more of a hobby business to keep you busy during the day..


----------

